
Show HN: Adult Cat Finder - fountainla
http://adultcatfinder.com/#
======
Pwnguinz
I was actually expecting a cat adoption site. What a let down. Perhaps it's
not too late to steer the ship in a different direction, yet ;)?

~~~
adamnemecek
I was expecting the same thing. Then I got curious whether someone did
something like this for pet adoption sites. Turns out that someone has
<http://www.petfinder.com/developers/api-key>

------
sitharus
You're missing the 'Cats in <name of city> are waiting for you!', with the
name of a city ~800km from where you are.

~~~
rachelbythebay
"Cats in TOR EXIT NODE are waiting for you!"

"Cats in BOEING EARTH STATION are waiting for you!"

~~~
mkopinsky
I usually get "Cats in US-East-1 are waiting for you!"

------
lem72
This is amazing. This would be even more amazing if you coded in responses to
certain words.

Have it parse entered strings and if they mention the word Tuna have a picture
of a cat licking it's lips.

Dog = Cat running away

Etc.

Great job.

------
ajasmin
Bug: After opening the chat window once and closing it, clicking the "Try it
out" button a second time doesn't work.

Do I have to subscribe in order to use it again?

~~~
fountainla
Just a bug in our site's JS. Working on fixing it up! In the meantime, a
refresh will do.

------
xrd
I wish I could find shaved cats using this service.

------
dylangs1030
I'm being completely honest when I say my first thought upon reading the name
was "Adult Friend Finder".

Why did you choose a name so close to that?

~~~
mmanfrin
I assume because that is what it was based off of. Click 'try' -- it opens up
a 'cam' of a cat, with a fake chat.

It's _specifically_ modeled after AFF.

~~~
dylangs1030
Ah....I see now.

------
orangethirty
Meowtiful. Just Purrrfect.

------
cpursley
Best hacker news app all year, even better than harlem shaker thing.

~~~
fountainla
Thanks!

------
shloime
Hysterical. I knew what was coming, but it still beat expectations.

------
wcfields
Can't wait to see this with more cats and reaction to keywords: ruff, bark,
bowwow, dog will cause the cat to flee away.

------
jgeorge
This goes up there on the short list of Show HN sites that I share with
friends that would get the joke. Well done!

------
supercoder
Are the cats bored ?

~~~
shitlord
REAL bored cats in your area want so desperately to meet YOU!

------
artmageddon
Thank you so much for making this, it's hysterical!

------
harapkim
good laugh

